

Ask HN: What is the probability of getting picked/funded by YC for a Start Up? - enigami

Given the fact that 
1. I have never been to US before nor attended a reputed Business School 
2. I am not a techie, but can understand the basics 
3. Possess a very good Idea and dying to create something great
======
patio11
You should know that the sweet spot for YC founders is a team with at least
one person capable of building the product, and that the competition includes
folks who once had a very good idea but, as of the time of application or
their interview, possess a working prototype of the idea which they have begun
to expose to market feedback. In many cases, they will already have revenue,
sometimes meaningful revenue.

If you want to get into YC, I would advise taking whatever steps are presently
possible to create the business, and then demonstrating that you're making
forward progress when you apply. Happily, this is exactly what you'd try to do
if you weren't trying to get into YC, so it shouldn't be a major imposition.

~~~
phantom_oracle
Given what you've said and if it is correct, this means that YC is no longer a
seed-stage accelerator for ideas but more a hyper-growth accelerator for
businesses with proven product/business-model?

